# Your opinion on interracial relationships



## la_moni (Feb 6, 2007)

Have u ever been in a interracial relationship? if so did your family have anything against it and were they accepting? and if you havent been in one would u persue one if the occasion came up?


----------



## Jessica (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow this is such a great topic. I have been in an inter-racial relationship and it was very hard. I am white and he was black. My mom was ok with it but my father hated the fact that we were dating. My b/f family didn't like their son dating a white girl either. We got nothing but dirty looks from strangers of all races &amp; grief from both our friends. I guess because we were young I was naive to think evryone would except it. Our relationship didnt last long because of it but it was also even more challenging because we were young. I think if we were much older we would've been able to deal with issues we faced.

But I am a happily married woman now and so is he, just not to eachother. We still see eachother once in a blue moon, catch up and then go on our with our lives


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess in a way I've always been in interracial relationships. I've had 3 boyfriends thusfar (only 2 serious)... and the guys have always been white, and I'm half Asian, half white. My Asian mom married my dad, a white man, so I guess its how I was brought up, so no one minds at all. I don't really see myself as Asian so I guess the true question would be if I (presumably going with my white side lol) would date a black guy. And the answer is yes, but I don't think my dad would be too thrilled about it... just because of the way he was brought up (though his sister married a black man).

Very good topic, but confusing for my own situation lol.


----------



## Saja (Feb 6, 2007)

I never have been but dont have a problem with it. It doesnt seem any different to me! I know my family wouldnt have issues either.


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 6, 2007)

I've never been in one myself, but I don't see anything objectionable about it. My best friend just recently got together with an Asian guy and I'm so happy for her! He's a total cutie, LOL.

In my opinion, if you love someone, it shouldn't matter what race they are. It's sad that some people don't think different races should be together. We're all equal in spirit, that's my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 6, 2007)

I have never been in an interracial relationship, but I have no problem with it. I dont see color, I see personality. My father is white, my mother is black, my husband is black.


----------



## fickledpink (Feb 6, 2007)

Well said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't see a problem with it, though I know my dad probably wouldn't be thrilled about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The way I figure it is, if you can't be in an interracial relationship, then where do you draw the line? If a white person shouldn't date a black person, then could they date someone who was 1/2 black? 1/4 black? 1/8 black? What about other races like Asian or Hispanic? Or what about those twins on the news recently who were born to mixed race parents, and one girl looked completely white while the other looked completely black -- does that mean a white man could only date one of the two sisters when they get older? (See Kian and Remee Hodgson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

I also don't understand how people try to use the Bible to prove interracial relationships are wrong. Yes, in the Old Testament God forbid the Isrealites from intermarrying with other races, but that's so that the Isrealites wouldn't adopt the pagan religions of the neighboring cultures -- if a person from another culture converted to Judiasm, then they were free to marry an Israelite. (For example, Rahab, Ruth, etc.) Plus, Galatians 3:28, "There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus" makes it pretty clear that we're not to discriminate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But with that being said, I could still see how it could be hard to be in an interracial relationship. I can see how others would judge you, and how any children you have might get teased. Plus, sometimes people from different races also have very different cultural backgrounds, which can also make it harder to understand each other and make compromises. So while I don't think there's anything wrong with interracial relationships, I do think that it sometimes takes a big commitment to make them work and I admire people who are that committed to their love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive never have been in one but would not have a problem (for me personally) if I was in one. My family is supportive too as I have aunts and uncles in inter-racial relationships.

You cant question love.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 6, 2007)

Girl Geek you were so articulate! I am suprised because some Christians do not approve of interracial relationships. I think God brings people together and that includes as well homosexual couples...


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you! I did want to explain that not *all* conservative Christians are against interracial relationships! There are some crazies out there that give the rest of us Christians a bad name sometimes, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I do think the Bible has different teachings for homosexuality than it does for race ... but that is a topic for another thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 6, 2007)

I had a feeling you might say that But I must say I have alot of respect for you


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm completely ok with it as long as the person treats me with love and respect. I have been in a couple interracial relationships and both didn't work out. But it's the people I was with that was the problem...not race issues.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 6, 2007)

I am currently in one. All my friends are in interracial relationships. I have no problem with it, obviously. but I am nigerian and I think my family expects me to marry a nigerian man. while i dont see this happening, I do see myself marrying my current Bf. Who knows. I/R RULES!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 6, 2007)

When I was in college - 20 years ago - I dated a black fellow for 6 months.

I really liked him and we had a lot of fun. He told me that he wanted to marry a black woman and have black children. So we moved on. I saw him a few times after that and never regreted our relationship.

As far as non-acceptance is concerned:

- when we were together, a few people gave us dirty looks.

- my father hated that I was dating a black man.

- more than a few people told me that they were against interracial relationships because "mixed" children could result.

I feel that love is colour blind and it doesn't matter what colour you/they are.

Unfortunately, some are narrow-minded and may harbour negative attitudes toward interracial relationships.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been in 2. The first was in middle school (if that even counts!). My current boyfriend (of 3 years) isn't white, and my parents did have issues with it before. They worried a lot about what other people would think... even though I assured them that interracial relationships are very common now. I think as they've gotten to know him they've gotten past any preconceived ideas they had. They also know that I'm strong enough to handle other people's criticisms. I just had to wait for my family to come around, and they did!


----------



## solrevival (Feb 6, 2007)

definitely an interesting topic! I've mostly dated men outside of my race. it's just who I tend to be attracted to. Interracial dating has never been an issue for me or my family. What's been more important to them is wanting me to have a strong clear sense of my heritage and culture. Beyond that, they've always just wanted me to be happy.


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 6, 2007)

Yup! I know one of those crazies. He told me once that interracial relationships were un-Christian because it was genocide, and he called white people "God's chosen people." :vogel: I should have told him that if he had a relationship with Christ he was most likely in an interracial relationship.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 6, 2007)

If I weren't married I would have no problem dating any kind intelligent man. It really upsets me how people can be treated when they are in interracial relationships though. I went to lunch with a male friend of mine once and people literally stared at us. I don't mind being stared at, but it was a brief glimpse into what he has lived with for years.

That sickens me. My Aunt has a similar belief and it disgusts me. Granted I know her genealogy and she shouldn't be prejudiced at all.


----------



## Nox (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been very fortunate to live in an environment that is very laissez-faire about it. In Minnesota, people are less concerned about that kind of issue. Also where I live now in Southern California, you see this phenomenon taking place all over. I don't ever really notice people batting an eyelash at it at all.

Back when I started dating my husband, his immediate family and grandma had no problems with me. And they are from out-state, in farm country. That really surprised the hell out of me.

My parents, however, were another story. I was born in the U.S., but my parents' heritage is Igbo-Nigerian. So it wasn't just that he was white (my parents would have had the same hissy-fit if I dated a _black_ American), but that he wasn't Nigerian...more importantly Igbo...more importantly _their_ "brand" of Igbo.

But, after my DH and I got married, and they got over themselves when they saw I was not joking. And they now respect him like he deserves. That makes me very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 6, 2007)

My mother and your mother should meet up for biscuits. God, they will have a field day. I definitely can identify with what you are saying. its like..OH MY! a white man..what happened to the igbo men?

Hopefully, i will have this kind of happy ending. I wont even try to fight them. I believe its a gradual process, making them see that you are not joking, right?


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been in two serious interacial relationships. Neither one stands out as any different than other committed relationships I've been in, except that I was extremely young in the first one, and extremely traumatized(by another relationship) in the second. Maybe neither had a good chance of working out--but that had absolutely nothing to do with race!

It just is so painful to see predjudice alive and dysfunctional and cruel as ever in this world.Unfortunately I think many interacial couples have to experience it more often than others.


----------



## dods460 (Feb 6, 2007)

I dated a Japanese girl for a few months and I felt it was like all my other relationships, except I got a first hand look at another culture. My family doesn't care my mom just wants grand kids, her family was cool aswell, super friendly.

We're still friends and I agree that race has nothing to do with attraction.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't really say I have a specific opinion on interracial relationships. A relationship is a relationship to me, and hopefully both parties are just happy and in love with each other. It's a shame that some people think differently of a relationship with people of different colors. There's a connection between two souls, what could be wrong with that? I haven't thought about myself having an interracial relationship, simply because I can't see myself in ANY kind of relationship. I think lots of different kinds of guys are hot, whether they're white, black, asian, indian, or what have you. If I felt a physical attraction and they were a decent guy, anyone is fair game.


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 6, 2007)

Oddly enough - I am attracted to white guys 99% of the time. Don't get me wrong, I'm Hispanic and I'm not a racist or anything - I just *really* like white guys so I'm all for the interracial dating. I don't know. I'm a sucker for blonde hair and blue eyes.

Relatives will give me bull about me liking white guys but I've dated a black guy and a hispanic guy. They were okay, but just not for me.

My mom does not really like black people, I don't know why. She's just weird - which was another fun reason to date someone not of my race - because it ate away at her a bit. Hee.

I don't have a problem with anyone of any race 'cause inside we're all the same and we all have faults and so on.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 6, 2007)

I have dated a Native American, a Hispanic guy, and a guy that was from Egypt. Never dated a black guy, but LL Cool J hasnt warmed up to my charms, lol. :rotfl: I think my family would have a problem with my dating a black guy, but the others my mom didnt care. She just cared more about how they treated me. I dont see why people make such an issue about it, they are just a different color, why cant people get over it?


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

yes i have dated a black guy i loved his family but me and him were just too diffrent and had diffrent goals in life (he had none) and he was way paronoid about the white/black thing everything was about color he was to closed minded for me, the rest of his family werent like him so go figure

my friends didnt mind me dateing him but i could tell it bother my dad mom was ok with it


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2007)

my parents would be worried that if I dated someone who was 'black' then other people (and the guy) wouldn't respect me, but I'm not sure if this doesn't have to do more with religion, as where I come from, most black people are muslim, which stresses mum and dad out. I think it's really sad. I've never had an interracial relationship, but I would - you would just have to prove to family members that you were smart enough to choose someone who loved and respected you, and treated you right, and I'm sure they would learn to love him.

In Australia colour isn't so much of a big deal - I guess it's because we have very few African-American black people, and many more people are tanned, so the difference isn't so obvious? (I"m completely guessing here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Regardless, I'm teaching my kids that everyone is worth the same, and deserves to be respected and treated well - I hate the idea that people shouldn't date because of their skin colour.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont have a problem with it...im married to a black man...we do get dirty looks sometimes though...mostly from black women though, which is very very odd imo!...Anyways I really don't care anymore...i used to be bothered by it but now i just ask if they have a problem or ignore them...and btw i think mixed children are some of the most beautiful children in the world!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angie2006 (Feb 7, 2007)

My problem with all these people who have Ã¯ssues with i/r dating.......are you sure you are so Pure??? For instance....I have dated a black man ( as well as white, hispanic, etc) and a white man I dated once got all bent out of shape when he found out about the black man. I am "white" but if you look at me you can clearly see I am not pure as the driven snow. I've got a strong jaw line and fairly high cheek bones, tan very easily..... I told him 1st of all...you live with your brother who is married to a hispanic woman, thats the same thing. 2nd...apparently you like the way I look, I don't think anyone ever told me so often how beautiful I was.....just so happens if it weren't for mixing races I wouldnt be here. My great grandmother is Blackfoot Indian and thru a different "line" I have Cherokee mixed in with all my people who came over here from England...or wherever the heck they came from.

So does that mean if it's diluted enough to not see the other race then it's OK? How many generations back is acceptable then? What if a mixed child looks white but has a black parent....hmmm now what do we do????

It's sad but really the world today feeds the racism so I don't see it going away in my lifetime.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm African American and have never been in an interracial relationship, but have been attracted to people of other ethnicities. My son has dated outside of our race and I really don't care. No matter who he brings to my home, I treat them with respect.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 7, 2007)

This is exactly how i am. Dont get me wrong, I think black men are attractive. Well some are (but same goes for any race. SOme men in that race are more attractive) but I am a sucker for a clive Owenesque man. I dont usually date blondes..::shrugs::..not as appealing..but i love a dark haired man.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 7, 2007)

I have no problem with interacial relationships. when i was 16 i dated a black guy (im white as can be)...my parents were ok with it.


----------



## msfashionista (Feb 10, 2007)

to me love really has no color i have a big thing for guys who are extremely intellegent not based on their color/race,thats why in college i think its good to date because you only live once.i have no thing about it.but since im in alabama they make it a HUGE thing and look at you up and down.i seen it happen to a couple of friends of mine.however in my family my mom/dad don't really agree with it but it doesn't matter to me because you know you got to live your life.i haven't dated outside my race but im very open to it, i would love to give it a try.ive been around the world and i love the different things they have to offer.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent point!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 19, 2007)

Who cares??? Be happy


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 19, 2007)

i have dated 3 guys and all of them are white . first 2 are swedish and the one i m having now is american. i m sure there are cultural differences but it doesnt affect my relationships with them that much. i dun think its wrong to have interracial relationships and people who think there is a prob becoz of the skin colour of the people suck~


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in an interracial relationship for almost 11 years now (5 yrs dated, almost 6 years married). I'm Korean American and my hubby's white. He is one of the most sincere people I've ever met in my life and I couldn't have wished for a better life partner.

While we were dating, my parents had a big issue against the fact that he wasn't Asian, most specifically Korean. However, after meeting him in person over time, they fell in love with him too! they saw how he was as a person, and how much we were in love with each other. (nowdays, whenever we go visit my family, they notice him first and he gets the round of hugs before me! lol!) The only thing that i feel bad about is that since my parents aren't fluent in English, and obviously my hubby doesn't know Korean, their communication is rather limited. But it's funny how my mom would talk to him in Korean and he understands and responds in English! (like my mom would say "did you eat, are you hungry?" in Korean and he would reply, "I've had a big meal, I'm so stuffed!' LMAO!!! it's probably the body language too, but it's still funny to me)

yes, I've experienced this first hand. My mother in law apparently felt that way, which I found out within a year AFTER we got married. She said it's un-Christian, or someting like that and that she thought it was wrong (and why didn't she tell us this when we told her that we're going to get married?!?!?!?!) If she changed her mind about it I'm not really sure to this day (we get along, it's not like we don't speak to each other or anything, lol). it's truly sad that some people still think this way.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 21, 2007)

My boyfriend is white - I'm hispanic. I'm secretitive about it towards my parents at the moment... only because I wanna know serious we are before I go on about spilling my life to them.

His parents have no issues with me thus far. I'm surprised, since he's British - I'd assume it was kinda taboo. But I guess not, maybe its more of an American thing if anything. The stereotyping, not to say there isn't any of it all over the world.

But yeah - so far, I've had no issues with anyone. Even me dating another hispanic - cuz by appearance, some would assume I'm black or mix other than hispanic, so yeah. We get lots of support... but we haven't met - so iono how it will go when we are walking down the street hand in hand.

My mom's family would be supportive no doubt, especially knowing he's Catholic - and besides, my whole family is basically mixed with everything. From Russian, to Australian, to Black, on and on.... I even got an auntie who's half-English herself. So it's all good in the hood.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 26, 2007)

Without reading any other responses, I am going to type out my own opinion (then go back and read!)

I don't think love has any bearing on the color of someone's skin. I am a Christian and the Bible tells us in 1st Samuel chapter 16 that God looks on the heart while man looks on the outward appearance.

I once counseled some teenagers who thought that interracial dating was not right, and I asked them, "What about two blind people in an institution who fall in love and get married?" They agreed that the scenario was understandable and acceptable. Then I asked, "What if one was black and the other was white? But they never knew because they couldn't see each other?" And they were silent.

I am not racist by any means, but I live in the southernmost part of Alabama and there are still racial issues down here (from both sides.) I realize that there are more than two races, but in our area those are the two that have the most difficulty getting along. I will talk to anyone and everyone who is within hearing distance. :lol: My grandparents and the generations before me still have racially discriminating opinions, but I would rather take people for who they are and make the friendships rather than worry about what color they are. After all, underneath this skin we all look identical.

JMHO. I am very passionate about this because I think racial stereotyping and discrimination is very wrong, and I don't want my children growing up thinking there is any difference between people because our skin doesn't look the same. I find myself telling them, "Go ask the lady in the purple shirt" instead of "Go ask the black lady in the purple shirt" because I don't think the adjective of skin color is necessary, but a LOT of people here do it.

It's disturbing (racism) to me. JMHO. I like people and want to be friendly to everyone.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm in one right now! My parents are Mexican and I was born here I am married to my white boy :marchmellow: jk. Before my husband met me, he always had lots of hispanic friends and was more into the mexican culture. Then when he met me, he got a crush on me, and I was drawn in by his charm.  My mom actually said a white guy would treat me better than any mexican guy would, and I believe it. My dad likes him too, and pretty much all of my family doesn't even notice he's a different race.

On his family's side, his mom doesn't care one way or the other, his dad used to be a little racist, but not since before he met me. He likes me a lot. The only problem we've had so far is his maternal grandmother, she's Christian and she didn't like the fact that my family is Catholic... or at least that's what she says. It might be a race thing, but she's very religious, so I don't think it is. If she wants to dislike me it should be because I'm not religious at ALL, not because I was raised in a Catholic family. I don't dislike her for it, I guess I understand. It's not going to make me love him any less.


----------



## divastarbaby (Mar 4, 2007)

I honestly never have.

But I don't find anything wrong with it, and I've been attracted to many guys of different races.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 4, 2007)

My family has issues with my bf being Catholic, too. It annoys me. I mean, it's the same religion, just a different denomination! His beliefs are the same as mine (I'm Methodist), he just grew up in a different church. The thing is, nobody would care if he were Baptist, Church of Christ, or Lutheran. :vogel:


----------



## blackmettalic (Mar 4, 2007)

Interracial relationships are fantastic. And being racially mixed is better for the genes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 5, 2007)

When I look at someone, I don't even notice what color they are. Their personality is what I see. I don't understand at all how people can say that two people don't belong together over something as trivial as the color of one's skin. It boggles my mind. Isn't it ok for two breeds of dogs to have puppies? Why should it be any different with people? Weird observation I guess, but that's how I look at it.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

Great topic!

I'm Armenian, my boyfriend is half Hispanic, half white. On top of being Armenian, I'm an only child, so my parents are very involved in my life. My boyfriend and I have been dating for almost six years now, and I couldn't even introduce him to my parents until 2 years after dating. My mom didn't like him at first because of his race, my dad liked him. My mom was worried about what other people would think. She likes him now, but she always thinks that I can do better, which really annoys me. I have a few interracial marriages in my family.

The hard part is, I couldn't really invite him over to my house or a relative's house for Thanksgiving or Christmas because people would talk. This year is going to be different! He's already been to a few family events with me this year alone(I have a big extended family) and everyone really likes him. I'm just so annoyed at the people who stare and talk. I just want to tell them to mind their own business.

When "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" came out, I thought that it represented what I'm going through in a big way lol!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 6, 2007)

Just to elaborate on my own topic (is that conceited? lol), this week at church my pastor actually mentioned this. I go to a pretty conservative Southern Baptist church, and the pastor was preaching from a passage in the Old Testament about how the Isrealites weren't suppose to marry non-Isrealites. Right at the beginning of the sermon, he took several minutes to explain that the passage was NOT about race and that interracial couples were perfectly fine! The passage was about marrying someone who did not share your faith, which can definitely be damaging. If God is truly the most important part of your life, then wouldn't you want to marry someone who shares your beliefs? How can you fully share your life with your spouse if they don't even have the same basic beliefs -- your whole worldviews would be totally different! Plus, it is easy for the believing spouse to start to slack off in their faith and be influenced by the unbeleiving spouse... Anyways, religion is not the same as race and is a topic for another thread, but I just thought it was interesting that my pastor spoke about interracial relationships while this thread was going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bond_girl (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a Filipino and married to a mexican. We don't have that much differences since both of us have the same custom. The only diff is the language but if you think about it some words are the same.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi ladies!:wavey:

My boyfriend is Mexican..and Im Filipino.. we introduced eachothers parents when we started dating because we didnt want to hide our relationship around them.

I must tell you, its the best decision we ever made. Our family are really good friends and adore eachother. Weve been dating eachother since sophomore highschool. This April will be our 5th year anniversary.

I guess at first or whenever were out in public we get the random stares because a latino dating asian..very rare.hahah Oh well, we dont care!

As long as we both love and respect eachother thats all that matter, nobody else or their opinion maters. hahah


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 12, 2007)

Love comes in all colors. I really think that in the not too distant future that America will be a beautiful caramel color. We are a melting pot of all races, love and learn from it.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 12, 2007)

Lol, all this talk makes me want to date a black guy! they have such gorgeous chocolate skin. And who wouldn't want a cappuccino baby! I agree with Kookie, caramel colour would be great! no need for self tanning, we'd all be the perfect shade already...


----------



## Shelley (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have a problem with interracial dating and I hate racism! When I was in high school I dated a guy who is Filipino. We were actually friends but decided to date. His parents didn't mind, but my parents are on the racist side. The relationship never lasted long because of my parents, but him and I remained friends afterwards.

My sister in law is originally from Guyana, South America and my dad flipped out when he heard that my brother wasn't marrying a white woman. My dad has never been disrespectful towards her, and I think over time has accepted her. My dad is Irish, English, and Metis( native canadian/aboriginal) in his background and he even is racist towards aboriginals! My mom is English, Welsh, and Portuguese.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 24, 2007)

I dated guy outside of my race a year or so back. He was the one obsessed with it. I never even really noticed until he started pointing out people "supposedly" staring at us. He was convinced that the World didn't want him dating a white girl??? I never felt any negativity about our relationship. I did have a problem with some of the cultural differences in our upbringings though. He definitely had a different opinion on the role of Woman!


----------



## Sparko (Apr 26, 2007)

i've always supported interracial relationships! i've had a couple, and my parents weren't very supportive at all. but it wasn't their decision to make. we mostly just didn't talk about it, didn't bring it up. and then there's my best friend who is black, and i've always been in love with her. i think it's a beautiful thing ^.^


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont have a problem with it.I'm in one, my bf is white and I'm Hispanic and we have a son together.My parents are ok with it and so are his parents and we have been togethere for 6 Years.I think you should be with who ever treats you right and makes you happy no matter what people have to say.I think its sad some people still have a problem with interracial relationships they need to just get over it and if you don't like don't look at them.


----------



## Momo (May 3, 2007)

I'm okay with interracial relationships. It's sad though because even within my family, it doesn't seem like they are okay with it, even though there are interracial marriages!

Let me explain- We are Filipino. My aunt and uncle both married caucasian people, and they all started to reject our Filipino heritage, especially in their children and they don't really want to teach them any of it, and even discourage them to eat rice!

I don't expect them to move to the Philippines or anything but geez it's like they're contradicting themselves. I personally wouldn't want to marry anyone who made me forget my heritage, whether they're from a different race or not. Why marry someone if you don't like where they came from?

Okay sorry I went off on a tangent there.

Anyway all my relationships have been interracial. I guess I don't notice the weird stares. In fact I never really thought about it until my friend made a comment about how I'd never date a white guy. What she didn't know is that I had... And later I dated one for 2 years. So I don't know why she thought that I think I'm too good for caucasians or something. lol


----------



## mac-whore (May 3, 2007)

i think it's a beautiful thing. me &amp; my man are a huge mixing pot. i'm italian, native american &amp; black.. so how do i date inside of my race? unless i find another 1/2 italian 1/4 black 1/4 native american man that i happen to fall deeply in love with.. i'm always gonna be dating outside of my race. my boyfriend is black &amp; filipino. i feel like i've learned so much from his culture and he's learned so much from mine. like someone else said, i think mixed children/people are some of the most beautiful people in the world.. but, again .. i might be a little biased being that i'm mixed lol.. boy oh boy, if me and my boyfriend have kids they're going to be mixed to no end lol.. and i love it =]


----------



## dcole710 (May 3, 2007)

my opinion is a long one....

let me start by saying that i grew up around an interracial relationship. My mother, who is mixed herself, married a caucasian man when I was 11 years old. So I've seen first hand what goes into an interracial marriage. In high school I dated caucasian guys and had no problems until my last interracial relationship. He came from a 100% Italian, Long Island family. Both his parents hated me and were very vocal about it. That was probably the first time in my life I had faced such overt racism. At the time I couldn't understand why i wasn't the exception. My parents were well educated, well off/lived comfortably and active in the community, blah, blah, blah (when I was young and naive I really believed money trumped race). Well, needless to say his parents' outright hatred put a strain on our otherwise perfect relationship and it ended. Since then I have only dated other men of color. I don't say that I'll never date another white guy, I just rule it out, but I doubt it will happen.

So, I don't have a problem with interracial relationships but it is something that can be hard and an upward battle if those around you aren't supportive.

I DO have a problem with people excluding a specific group. I've sadly heard black guys say they will not date black girls, or caucasian females say they will only date black men and stuff like I just don't understand. I say be open-minded when it comes to love and realtionships otherwise who knows what you'll miss.


----------



## Sony (May 24, 2007)

##

:top: spot on


----------



## Momo (May 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention sometimes I have trouble being attracted to other Filipinos simply because I usually end up being related to most I meet. Literally, if we are not related, our families are close enough somewhere down the line to practically be intertwined. I just think it would be weird to like someone and find out that they're practically your cousin.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 24, 2007)

Well, first of all on the surface I really don't see anything wrong with it. Sometimes ou can't help who you fall in love with but I think that most people want to be "politcally correct" and say that all love is beautiful, but truthfully most cultures feed into and believe some of the sterotypes about other races which in truth have a bearing on the relationship. I come from a racially mixed family, my grandmother &amp; my great-grandfather are both mixed...so that doesn't bother me. What does bother me is when you have some people who date other races exclusively as a status symbol. Or like DCole said when you have for example black men who say black women are all *****y or white women who claim that black women can't stand it when black men date them...which is not true especially in my case. I've heard some of the most ignorant excuses for why people date outside of their race. So sometimes there are things that bother me. Now with that being said I will date outside of my race I have a special attraction to Italian Men....love em', especially Italian New Yorkers....I think all stems from watching a Bronx Tale in middle school...anyway. I think it's so easy to say that it doesn't matter, that race isn't an issue but racism will never die not matter how hard people try to sweep the issues under the rug, it's there and it's up to indivuals to make the right decisions. Look at MU Talk, we come from all races, backgrounds, sexual preferences, but that doesn't mean a damn thing cause we ALL love the same thing...MAKEUP. I count you all as sisters and if you got fierce eyeshadow on but you love One Eyed Aliens it's alright with me.


----------



## clwkerric (May 24, 2007)

I've been in an interracial relationship... I see no problem with it. You date who you want to date. Its your right...and no one else's business.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 24, 2007)

I just wondered why you think that it's odd that mostly black women would look at you funny. I mean personally I think that it would be crazy if anyone judged you and your husband...why is black women in particular odd???


----------



## greatnana (May 31, 2007)

Interracial relationships are cool.. I would date outside my race. My only problem is when people become ignorant with it and say I don't like my own race of the opposite sex because of a certain reason and I only date this particular race. That is the problem IMO.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

i don't think it is wrong to fall in love,marry or date another race.

When I was young I had flings with guy outside my race, i thought i was touring tha world in bed XD tehe....I was young and silly and wanted to see if different race was different in bed, that's silly...all men are different in bed in different ways is my guess!

i will give some personal IR dating opinions and please i don't mean to offend anyone at all. read on...

all jokes aside, its hard enough to get along with a man owing to the bullcrap society teaches us about men and women (read:sexism) and what we must put up with as women...so i won't date outside my race because i have enough trouble relating to a white man.

For me to look at, for example, a black man and say "I understand your pain" would be good-hearted but daft because compassion only goes so far. I cannot stand white people who say "I understand" when speaking to an african american about prejudice, you will never understand unless you can be black, oooh-kay?! its like trying to be male and understand what menstruation feels like...no basis for comparison.

I cannot be a black male so i really don't know squat about the rasicm he can go through in america. I will NOT date a black man because the best thing for a black man is a strong black woman, a Nubian Queen who can understand what he goes through in a way i never will.

what's weird is, that I get a kick out of it when black women date white men, I think they make the cutest couples!! (I'm shallow but not trying to step on toes ro be racist). I want the ladies of color to know what i have known for a long time...the small weenie whte guy stereotype is a load of horse manure.

hey darker ladies, do you have rather sensitive breasts? white men almost NEVER ignore boobs, its so hot XD you'll feel downright spolied on the boobs play if you like that...*chuckles*

The only place I'm now known to break that rule of non-IR dating *big time*

For myself? it's latinos/chicanos...it's like a weak spot. The smooth dark skin and big dark eyes, the accent, the sensuality, a lot of them wear nice clothes and keep their hair as well as women! A lot of them can dance and some may really know how to...(oooh) the latino/chicano was the orginal metro before we had a slang for those types IMHO.

"ayyyyyyyyyyyyy, papi!...venido!!!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

......."oye, mami"

i ahve learned enough spanish to talk very very dirty...i am down with brown!

HAWT!!!!!!!!!

that was brilliant rock ON!


----------



## Momo (Jul 12, 2007)

Haha Okay I want to post again because I just got back right?

ONCE AGAIN a Filipino lady wanted to set me up with her son, and it turned out we were related anyway! For the third time, a Cebuano who was interested in me was also my cousin (I had to decline anyway, thank god, because I'm in a relationship). So not all reasons for not dating inside your own race are shallow, believe me.


----------



## tracybryant (Jul 27, 2007)

I am in one right now, and let me tell you its the hardest thing ever. My mom doesnt like him, along with the rest of my family because he is hispanic. His family talks about me right in front of me and I dont know wahts going on because they speak in spanish when they want to say something about me. They do it just to piss me off. They arent used to their son dating a white girl and I really think it drives them crazy. But not as much as they drive me crazy! Its tough, I wish anyone good luck who is in an interracial relationship.


----------

